
Campus coffee shop evicts College Republicans from 'safe space' - 11thEarlOfMar
https://www.campusreform.org/?ID=10251
======
taylodl
Is there any more to this story? All these patrons did was wear MAGA hats? As
a progressive I must say these actions only stoke the flames. We're never
going to be able to work together if we can't talk to each other and we're
never going to be able to talk to each other if we can't associate together.
This isn't the path forward.

~~~
Beamer92
I would hope there's more to the story but somehow I doubt it. It says they
went in there to test the perception that they wouldn't be welcome simply for
their political views. So it stands to reason they probably would make it a
point to not make a fuss and see if they were approached. If that's really the
case, I agree it was really poorly handled.

On the other hand, as bristly as I know young progressives/liberals can be (we
can be) I also wouldn't put it past the other students to be a bit obnoxious
and trying to draw attention to their hats in an effort to have their point
proven. Regardless you're right, not the path forward.

